# Dixie climbing trees and playing on the rope



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Dixie is a toy driven dog. she will do anything for a rope and a squeeky.

Dixie says why is my toy in the tree









I don't think so its mine









Mine









Told you it was mine

















Rope time










crap I missed it

















almost got it that this time









mine daddy


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i love the markings!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah she is unquie lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome pictures... Is that nasty nate? LOL I love the Happy dogs, happy kids, happy dads... i love it!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww

What a great looking girl!!!


----------



## Lynneron (Mar 16, 2009)

*Beautiful dogs*

All the dogs I have seen on here are so beautiful.
Cera is my 1st Pitt. We think she is a mix but we are not sure. Her Mama wondered up on the front lawn of the cook at work and had 8 pups a week later. She is the sweetest dog I have ever had and I have 6 others. 3 Siberian Huskies and 3 mixed.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao yeah thats nate 
I got some of tai climbing the the tree to but photobucket sucks tonight

Thanks everyone


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

its my booboo
thats dadys girl


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

yall think tia is ripd up yall should see booboo in the light 
this lil bitch looks like she was cut from stone 


and old man keep lil bit fare fare away from this one 
you just think tia is a days girl dixie would have went ape shit 

you know i am lost lost my blue dog and my show and go are more d.a than game line that just floors me


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

Cool! I don't think I've ever seen a dog climb a tree like that.


----------

